# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Подскажите как перенести базы 1С 7.7 на 1С8.2

## rublik-bublik

В 1С понимаю практически ничего не понимаю, может подробно описать как это делается

----------


## brizcafe

Базы из 7,7 в 8-ку переносятся через обработку. В 7,7 должна быть встроена обработка переход на 1С: бухгалтерию 8 (это есть в последних релизах 7-ки). Посмотреть можно в меню-сервис. И там следовать по подсказкам помощника. В 1С:8 есть встроенная обработка "перенос данных из информационных баз 1С: Предприятия 7,7. Всё делается просто с помощью этих обработок.

----------


## rublik-bublik

пробовал через встроенные обработки 1с8 но не получилось,может есть какой то другой способ ?

----------


## zay

Есть другой способ. С помощью конфигурации "Конвертация данных". По субъективным ощущениям конвертировать 7.7 в 8.2 - это как самому собрать автомобиль из комплектующих у себя в гараже. Если вы не программист 1С 7.7 располагающий свободным временем недели три и большим желанием конкретно помучится - то этот способ не для вас.

Что у вас за конфигурация? Стандартная бухгалтерия содержит обработку "Перенос данных из информационных баз 1С:Предприятия 7.7".
Создаете чистую 8-рочную базу.
Запускаете эту обработку (через Операции - Обработки)
Сделаете все простые операции которые предлагает вам обработка
В результате за 10-15 минут получаете 8-рочную базу со всеми справочниками и остатками на определенную дату, которую вы указали при конвертации.
В процессе конвертации обработка может выдать в списке сообщений некоторые документы, которые она не смогла провести. Как правило это "прием на работу в организацию", "Ввод в эксплуатацию ОС", если есть ОС с одинаковми названиями. Обязательно найдите все эти документы, устраните проблему почему они не могут быть проведены и проведите их.

В сумме работы от 20 мин, до полутора часов.

----------


## Tyger

Малость добавлю. Есть еще такая фишка-в семерочной базе в этот момент никто не дожен работать! Кстати, последние релизы позволяют перетащить и УСН. Комплексная вытащит только остатки, и те криво.

----------


## paranorm

Можно перенести, только если текущая конфигурация рассчитана на это, а если 7.7 уже года 2 никто не обновлял, тогда как быть?

----------


## zay

Сформировать отчеты об остатках. Внести руками всю номенклатуру, которая есть на остатках, все не закрытые договора, контрагентов с которыми продолжаются отношения. 
Внести бухгалтерские остатки по счетам. Отдельно внести остатки по основным средствам. Отдельно внести кадровые приказы по работающим сотрудникам, данные для корректного расчета зарплаты.

----------


## 502

помогите обработкой надо справочники перенести с 1с 7.7 на 1.с 8.2 
стандартные обрабтки перехода не катят 
просто надо выгрузить и загрузить и все

----------


## zay

> просто надо выгрузить и загрузить и все


Возьми http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...ее-100-шт обработки по переносу. Выгрузи справочники из 7.7 в dbf или Excel.  Универсальной обработкой *ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента* (идет на дисках ИТС) выполни загрузку в 8-ку из полученных файлов.

----------

25krokodil (11.03.2013), ddslizing (19.01.2013), HorusBS (04.04.2017), w1llko (12.01.2013), Рузиля (09.02.2017)

----------


## kamar821

Почему не катит? Если конфигурации типовые не доработанные, все прекрасно катит. только код валюты поменяйте в 7-ке как в восьмерке и все нормуль будет. Правда потом еще неправильно заведенных контрагентов придется править и неправильно заведенную номенклатуру, не говорю уже про документы... В общем если технологию работы с программой в 7.7 не нарушали - то все выгружается на ура, только повторяю код валюты надо поменять.

----------

botva (05.12.2013)

----------


## 502

конфигурация писанная - переписанная 
поэтому хочу только справочники перненести что возможно а осталньое нет

----------


## zay

1. Выгружаешь из базы 7.7 данные например в Excel
2. С помощью типовой обработки "Загрузка данных из таблично документа" (идет на дисках ИТС) загружаешь данные в 8.2
При загрузке можно:
программно инициализировать реквизиты "значениями по умолчанию"
программно устанавливать значения реквизитов в зависимости от загружаемых данных
осуществлять проверку на дубли по ключевым полям, чтобы не загрузить одни и те же данные повторно

----------


## 502

пробовал объеденить с новой конфигурацией(для того чтобы конвертировать стандартно попробовать) все нормально пока не дошел до реорганизации 
данных и мне написало количество субконтов в счете 19.1.1 превышает допустимое где посмотреть не подскажите чтобы субконто убрать? в 7,7

----------


## speekflayder

Друг, вот честно говорю, такая же ситуация. В 1С практически ничего не шарю, а работу делать надо. Если неохота самому заниматься (как мне) http://www.modber.ru/freelance к профессионалам тебе дорога. Только без обид.

----------

